# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Pups



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

A good friend of mine just had a litter of Chesapeake Bay Retriever Pups. Great hunting dog if anyone is looking for one, or maybe you know someone looking for one. Seem hard to find in Utah. Check out the link

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/44497265


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Without genetic testing you have a decent chance of a Chessie doing this in 4 years. My male is one of the most athletic dogs around and is a EIC gene carrier put two perfectly fine carriers together you get a horribly handicapped dog use caution in your research.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes... Anyone making this type of purchase should definitely do their research. 

I feel for you that your dog suffered from this ailment. That totally sucks! Out of curiosity, I assume you'd contacted the breeder of your Chessie about the health issue. Was this a pretty common issue with the particular litter your pup came from, or was it frequent with the breeder?

My wife and I have bred Golden Retrievers for 12-13 years now. Guarantee their health, hips, eyes, etc from any genetic disorder for a year or two. Of the many litters we've had, we've not ever had one come back with any health issue. I am not entirely familiar with the Chessie breed so you might have a better understanding there than I do.

I know my friend is guaranteeing his puppies as well.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

My dog is a carrier not affected where he only has one gene of the two required he will never show symptoms. With Chessies 65 percent of all dogs are currently carriers or effected.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I would like you to get ahold of me the next litter you have!



BigT said:


> Yes... Anyone making this type of purchase should definitely do their research.
> 
> I feel for you that your dog suffered from this ailment. That totally sucks! Out of curiosity, I assume you'd contacted the breeder of your Chessie about the health issue. Was this a pretty common issue with the particular litter your pup came from, or was it frequent with the breeder?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I would like you to get ahold of me the next litter you have!


For a Golden Retriever? Or were you thinking of the Chessie?


----------

